# Codesys unter Linux: This library is not licensed ... PROBLEM



## dast (2 Februar 2018)

Liebes WAGO-Team,

hab mir jetzt Codesys (inkl. der WAGO-Targets) unter Linux (Ubuntu) mittels wine installiert.
Lief soweit gut, Installation scheint mal funktioniert zu haben.
Kann Codesys starten und neues Projekt anlegen ...

Wollte jetzt aber ein bestehendes Projekt öffnen:
Nach dem Öffnen motzt Codesys mal, dass es ein paar Libs nicht findet.
Diese befinden sich nämlich im selben Verzeichnis wie das Projekt ...
Ok, einfach fortgesetzt und die Libs händisch nochmal neu hinzufügen.

Denkste, beim Einfügen der  _Gebaeude_allgemein_._lib_ und einiger anderer Libs folgender Fehler:
"This library is not licensed for the selected target."




An was kann denn das liegen? Das Projekt funktioniert unter Windows ohne Probleme!

LG Daniel.


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (6 Februar 2018)

Hallo Daniel,

unter Windows wäre im Rootverzeichnis ein Ordner Names "lm.dat" vorhanden. Dieser müsste bei der Meldung einmal gelöscht werden.
Zu der Installation unter Linux kann ich leider keine genauen Angaben machen. Vermutlich wird dieser auch dort existieren.
Grundsätzlich ist die CoDeSys von uns allerdings nur für Windows freigegeben. Eine verwendung in einer Windows Emulation kann daher nicht garantiert werden.


----------



## dast (7 Februar 2018)

.:WAGO::015844:. schrieb:


> unter Windows wäre im Rootverzeichnis ein Ordner Names "lm.dat" vorhanden. Dieser müsste bei der Meldung einmal gelöscht werden.


Löschen des Ordners "lm.dat" hat leider nix gebracht .



.:WAGO::015844:. schrieb:


> Zu der Installation unter Linux kann ich leider keine genauen Angaben machen. Vermutlich wird dieser auch dort existieren.
> Grundsätzlich ist die CoDeSys von uns allerdings nur für Windows freigegeben. Eine verwendung in einer Windows Emulation kann daher nicht garantiert werden.


Schon klar, trotzdem wäre es cool. Bin nämlich sonst so gut wie nur unter Linux unterwegs ...

Interessant ist auch, dass es nur ein paar einzelne Libs betrifft:



Andere Libs wie z.B. DMX_01.lib, Modb_l05.lib, WagoLibEthernet_01.lib, WagoLibHttp_02.lib oder WagoLibSecureMail_01.lib scheinen das Problem nicht zu haben.

LG Daniel.


----------

